# feeling worried symptoms changing



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi i was wondering if its OK for sickness etc to change from day to day i seem to feel less sick this morning than i have done i still have heavy boobs etc but sickness has become easier also I'm 7 weeks so shouldn't it be getting stronger . had scan last week showing heartbeat etc . also i keep getting a yellow coloured discharge is that OK I'm still using the cyclogest do you think its them .I'm sorry for all the questions i have had a lot of miscarriages and am so worried about every little twinge etc thank you for your time love Paula


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

All you can do is take each day as it comes.  If you are still getting symptoms, i.e. heavy boobs, and some nausea, that's a good sign.  If you are still concerned after the weekend, give your hosputal early pregnancy unit a ring,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi thanks sorry for all the questions i will see how things go just wish i could relax a little anyway thank you again love paula


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't worry about asking questions, that what we are here for!  It's understandable that you feel worried.

Ask anything you want, anytime you want,  

emilycaitlin xx


----------

